# Turn off GPU in PCIE Slot while the card is plugged in



## ELiTRiGG3R (Nov 18, 2016)

As the title says, Is it possible to have the same effect that taking out the card without actually doing that would have through BIOS or something. Motherboard is Gigabyte GA-B75-D3H.


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 18, 2016)

Some BIOSes have an option to change the adapter, as long as the motherboard has onboard graphics. The option is usually called something like "init display first" and the options will be something like PCI-E, PCI, Integrated

Switch that to integrated (assuming your motherboard has onboard graphics, looks like that motherboard does) and that should do the trick. 

Alternatively, sometimes you can use windows device manager. Go into the device manager and expand the display adapters section. If there are two display adapters there, you can disable the card, and it will go back to the onboard graphics. That only works sometimes though.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 18, 2016)

Switching primary graphics adapter if that's what you mean generally in my past experience only changes video out but the card still gets power

 This is entirely on asrock boards though

Either way, you still have to unplug the discrete GPU and in the process defeating the purpose


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 18, 2016)

Ah, you require it to be completely powered down?


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Nov 18, 2016)

Papahyooie said:


> Ah, you require it to be completely powered down?


yes


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 18, 2016)

Hm... I have seen ONE board in all my time that allowed the PCIE slot to be disabled completely. It was in the chipset configuration. I doubt your board has it, but it's worth a look. And I don't remember if it prevented power, or if it just prevented the slot from talking to the motherboard.

If I may ask, what's the main goal here?


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Nov 18, 2016)

Papahyooie said:


> Hm... I have seen ONE board in all my time that allowed the PCIE slot to be disabled completely. It was in the chipset configuration. I doubt your board has it, but it's worth a look. And I don't remember if it prevented power, or if it just prevented the slot from talking to the motherboard.
> 
> If I may ask, what's the main goal here?


Well, as a new card that i'm gonna buy is gonna be used scarcely, I would like to keep it as new as possible. There is some stupid stuff like power irregularities and heat in my country among some other things which could be damaging or reduce the life to say the least, I though it would be best to keep the gaming pc at my parent's place and they can use the Intel HD. since we are on the topic, replacing gtx 650 ti boost with 1060 and i3-3220 with an i5 power wise viable? I am probably looking to buy the next nvidia gen. and are there any compatibity issues with ga b75 d3h, power is cx430 v2, gonna have the psu checked out of it's still good.
The idea of externel gpu on a laptop doesn't seem viable either.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Papahyooie said:


> Hm... I have seen ONE board in all my time that allowed the PCIE slot to be disabled completely. It was in the chipset configuration. I doubt your board has it, but it's worth a look. And I don't remember if it prevented power, or if it just prevented the slot from talking to the motherboard.
> 
> If I may ask, what's the main goal here?



Some boards also have jumpers to completely disable PCI-E slots, but I doubt an inexpensive board like the one the OP has has either of these functions.



ELiTRiGG3R said:


> replacing gtx 650 ti boost with 1060 and i3-3220 with an i5 power wise viable?



I personally wouldn't risk it on a CX430.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Nov 18, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Some boards also have jumpers to completely disable PCI-E slots, but I doubt an inexpensive board like the one the OP has has either of these functions.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally wouldn't risk it on a CX430.


Umm, the tdp pretty much matches up to the current config. What's your recommendation?


----------



## alucasa (Nov 18, 2016)

When I had 760 GTX, my max power draw from my rig (in system spec) was 324watt when I was rendering both on CPU and GPU.

I got 1060 now and my max power draw is down to 257watt.

CX430 should be fine.


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 18, 2016)

ELiTRiGG3R said:


> Well, as a new card that i'm gonna buy is gonna be used scarcely, I would like to keep it as new as possible. There is some stupid stuff like power irregularities and heat in my country among some other things which could be damaging or reduce the life to say the least, I though it would be best to keep the gaming pc at my parent's place and they can use the Intel HD. since we are on the topic, replacing gtx 650 ti boost with 1060 and i3-3220 with an i5 power wise viable? I am probably looking to buy the next nvidia gen. and are there any compatibity issues with ga b75 d3h, power is cx430 v2, gonna have the psu checked out of it's still good.
> The idea of externel gpu on a laptop doesn't seem viable either.



Gotcha. I'd recommend removing the card anyway. I know it's a hassle to do, but power spikes and such will kill the card whether it's powered up or not, if it's plugged into the motherboard. The fact that it's powered off won't change that. 

Or just invest in a good surge protector? The "life" of the card isn't going to be hurt just by daily use. Not to any measurable degree anyway. If you protect it with a good surge protector (and your house is wired to use it, of course) then it should be fine. 

Or just pull it out when you leave.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Nov 18, 2016)

Papahyooie said:


> Gotcha. I'd recommend removing the card anyway. I know it's a hassle to do, but power spikes and such will kill the card whether it's powered up or not, if it's plugged into the motherboard. The fact that it's powered off won't change that.
> 
> Or just invest in a good surge protector? The "life" of the card isn't going to be hurt just by daily use. Not to any measurable degree anyway. If you protect it with a good surge protector (and your house is wired to use it, of course) then it should be fine.
> 
> Or just pull it out when you leave.


haha, I actually have 2 surge protectors, a UPS (backup power) and I'm still paranoid. I guess I wouldn't just pull a masterpiece as 1060 or even my beloved 650 ti boost, gonna look for some alternate measures. So, Currently, I'm on a 20" 1600x900 (bought it back to keep fps up), what's the recommendation for bf1? cpu is i3-3220 and  gpu is 650 ti boost, how should I move forward? I'm also gonna buy a new TV (still rocking a 22" lg crt, I dont care, sd looks better than any other screen that ive seen here), so, thought about using the same for monitor if i made a new build. How would the experience be on the current setup and some recommendations specifically for bf1 multiplayer.


----------

